# Book recommendations for intro to Horse Psychology



## AdeleSK (17 February 2019)

Hello!

I am very new to the horsey world and would love to learn more about horse psychology and behaviour. Especially interested in newer, more gentle schools of thought and particularly those of the R+ nature if anyone can recommend anything else. Had a scour through amazon but am just a bit overwhelmed!

Many thanks,

Adele


----------



## fburton (19 February 2019)

Hi Adele, a couple of questions... Are you interested in the natural behaviour of horses (ethology) or more concerned with how to use that knowledge in training? And how academic/scientific are you prepared to get?

For natural behaviour, I would recommend _Horses in Company_ by Lucy Rees (who wrote the classic _The Horse's Mind_, now long out of print although second hand copies can still be found).

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Horses-Company-Lucy-Rees/dp/1908809566

For a book that includes applied behaviour/training content, Abigail Hogg's _Horse Behaviour Exposed_ is very good in my opinion.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Horse-Behaviour-Exposed-Abigail-Hogg/dp/0715332945

There's a new book out called _Equine Behaviour in Mind: Applying Behavioural Science to the Way We Keep, Work and Care for Horses_, edited by Suzanne Rogers. I know Suzanne and several of the contributing authors and they are all experienced and knowledgeable horsepeople, and Ben Hart is well known as an R+ practitioner. I haven't read it yet (I've just ordered a copy!) but it looks good from what can be seen with 'Look inside' on Amazon.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Equine-Behaviour-Mind-Applying-Behavioural/dp/1789180074

There are other more academic textbooks that go into great detail, but are also more expensive. Paul McGreevy's _Equine Behavior: A Guide for Veterinarians and Equine Scientists_ (2nd Edition) and _Equitation Science_ by Paul McGreevy, Janne Winther Christensen, Uta KÃ¶nig von Borstel and Andrew McLean are two that stand out.

www.amazon.co.uk/Equine-Behavior-Guide-Veterinarians-Scientists/dp/0702043370
www.amazon.co.uk/Equitation-Science-Paul-McGreevy/dp/1119241413

Depending on your particular needs and interests, I can recommend others too. (I have dozens of books about equine behaviour going way back.)


----------



## AdeleSK (25 February 2019)

Thanks so much for this! This is really kind of you! 

I think I'd quite like to learn about the Ethology of horses to start off, and then move on to learning about training. Just generally interested in learning about their behaviour in all situations. I'm particularly keen in hearing from authors who favour a gentle approach, and want to work with the horse and encourage it to respond rather than be forced into doing things if that makes any sense? 

I would probably need to start off quite basic but definitely prepared to go as in depth and academic as possible as my knowledge increases.

Again, thanks SO much for this. Really appreciate it!



fburton said:



			Hi Adele, a couple of questions... Are you interested in the natural behaviour of horses (ethology) or more concerned with how to use that knowledge in training? And how academic/scientific are you prepared to get?

For natural behaviour, I would recommend _Horses in Company_ by Lucy Rees (who wrote the classic _The Horse's Mind_, now long out of print although second hand copies can still be found).

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Horses-Company-Lucy-Rees/dp/1908809566

For a book that includes applied behaviour/training content, Abigail Hogg's _Horse Behaviour Exposed_ is very good in my opinion.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Horse-Behaviour-Exposed-Abigail-Hogg/dp/0715332945

There's a new book out called _Equine Behaviour in Mind: Applying Behavioural Science to the Way We Keep, Work and Care for Horses_, edited by Suzanne Rogers. I know Suzanne and several of the contributing authors and they are all experienced and knowledgeable horsepeople, and Ben Hart is well known as an R+ practitioner. I haven't read it yet (I've just ordered a copy!) but it looks good from what can be seen with 'Look inside' on Amazon.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Equine-Behaviour-Mind-Applying-Behavioural/dp/1789180074

There are other more academic textbooks that go into great detail, but are also more expensive. Paul McGreevy's _Equine Behavior: A Guide for Veterinarians and Equine Scientists_ (2nd Edition) and _Equitation Science_ by Paul McGreevy, Janne Winther Christensen, Uta KÃ¶nig von Borstel and Andrew McLean are two that stand out.

www.amazon.co.uk/Equine-Behavior-Guide-Veterinarians-Scientists/dp/0702043370
www.amazon.co.uk/Equitation-Science-Paul-McGreevy/dp/1119241413

Depending on your particular needs and interests, I can recommend others too. (I have dozens of books about equine behaviour going way back.)
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Mule (25 February 2019)

I've read this one. It's very good but quite academic.
www.amazon.co.uk/Equine-Behavior-Guide-Veterinarians-Scientists/dp/0702043370
www.amazon.co.uk/Equitation-Science-Paul-McGreevy/dp/1119241413

This is another one by a similar author. I'm sure you could get it in a library or second hand because it's very expensive.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Truth-Abou...551132380&s=gateway&sprefix=equitation&sr=8-7
These types of books are good imo, because they are based on scientific research, rather than an individual's opinions.


----------



## fburton (26 February 2019)

You're welcome, Adele! To be honest, I don't think you can go wrong by starting with anything by Lucy Rees, who is both a scholar and an experienced horsewoman.

Her book _Understanding Your Pony_ is an under-appreciated gem - probably because it is aimed at young readers - but it's full of wisdom and insight expressed in simple, clear language. You can pick up a secondhand copy very cheaply through Amazon. 

Marthe Kiley-Worthington is another author I would recommend. She also combines a scientific background with real-life experience. Marthe has a unique eccentric streak, and her books are interesting and provocative.

Mule - After Andew McLean published _The Truth About Horses_ (his first book), he got stick for being 'too mechanical' and not treating horses sympathetically. He may still be considered that way by some, but I think the criticism is unfair and partly down to his use of precise and scientific, rather than fluffy, language. Watching him work with horses, I wouldn't say he is in the top league of trainers who have a keen eye, impeccable timing and amazing 'feel', but I would certainly trust him with any horse of mine.


----------



## Mule (26 February 2019)

fburton said:



			You're welcome, Adele! To be honest, I don't think you can go wrong by starting with anything by Lucy Rees, who is both a scholar and an experienced horsewoman.

Her book _Understanding Your Pony_ is an under-appreciated gem - probably because it is aimed at young readers - but it's full of wisdom and insight expressed in simple, clear language. You can pick up a secondhand copy very cheaply through Amazon.

Marthe Kiley-Worthington is another author I would recommend. She also combines a scientific background with real-life experience. Marthe has a unique eccentric streak, and her books are interesting and provocative.

Mule - After Andew McLean published _The Truth About Horses_ (his first book), he got stick for being 'too mechanical' and not treating horses sympathetically. He may still be considered that way by some, but I think the criticism is unfair and partly down to his use of precise and scientific, rather than fluffy, language. Watching him work with horses, I wouldn't say he is in the top league of trainers who have a keen eye, impeccable timing and amazing 'feel', but I would certainly trust him with any horse of mine.
		
Click to expand...

I think equestrianism is strange in a way because there's so much focus on tradition. Zoo workers and dog trainers, have embraced scientific progress in training for decades.

Ime a lot of horse people still think  positive reinforcement is some sort of voodoo, not to be trusted.
I don't understand why people choose gurus over scientific research.


----------



## Ambers Echo (26 February 2019)

Or for a less academic approach you could read Mark Rashid: Horses Never Lie. The Art of Passive Leadership

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07M6S4F5Z/ref=dp-kindle-redirect?_encoding=UTF8&btkr=1

Rashid does not like the title which has been misunderstood many times. Passive Leadership does not mean beiing wishy washy! It means a handler demonstrating the qualities that horses seek out in a leader. The 'passive leaders' in a herd are those elected by the herd whereas the alphas are the ones that bully the horses around and the other horses are afraid of. Essentially the book challenges the 'Be the Alpha' approaches. 

These book are not 'how to' guides but ways of thinking about horses and your relationship with them.

http://www.markrashid.com/docs/leadership.pdf


----------



## fburton (26 February 2019)

Mark Rashid's book is a good one and conveys an important message very clearly. All his books are well written. I have fond memories of conversations with Mark at the 1999 Equitana Show in Kentucky, mainly about dominance and its misuse. As Ambers Echo said, the book is slanted towards the human-horse working relationship rather than ethology, but is worth reading nonetheless.


----------



## AdeleSK (27 February 2019)

Brilliant! Thank you both for these great recommendations. Also, started reading the first few pages on amazon's "look inside this book" for the "Equine Behaviour in Mind: Applying Behavioural Science to the Way We Keep, Work and Care for Horses" and it's a lovely read so far!


----------

